# Hilfe! Java Anwendung läuft nicht.



## BFreakout (26. Okt 2006)

Hallo@all,

ich hab leider Keine Ahnung von Java. Jetzt dachte ich mir das ich hier zu denn Java Göttern mal Anfrage.

Das Problem:

Ein Kunde von mir benutzt 2 Java Programme Extern von einem anderen Server aus.

Das 1 Programm ist eine ältere Version und läuft auch nur mit Java 1.4.2-04 / Java 1.4.2_06.
Das 2 Programm ist die Neue Version und läuft nur mit der Neusten Java Version.

Auf seinem Computer, mit allen Sicherheits Updates, Einstellungen etc. läuft die Neue Version überhaupt nicht (Es läd überhaupt nicht im Browser, nur ein Weisser Bildschirm). Allerdings die Alte Version Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Zum Testen haben wir einen Nackten Windows Rechner Installiert ohne Updates und spezielen Einstellungen, da läuft die Neue Version einwandfrei.

Da er aber nur seinen Computer mit denn Einstellungen nutzen darf, brauch ich unbedingt Ratschläge,
was es für einstellungen etc. geben kann wo Java zicken macht.

Soweit ich rausbekommen konnte, darf es keine Probleme geben wenn mehrere Java Versionen auf dem Computer Installiert sind.

Was ich auch noch getestet hab sind verschiedene Browser. IE6, MoZilla, Firefox etc..

Infos zum System:

BS:            Windows XP Pro (Service Pack2)
Browser:    IE6

Würde mich um Hilfe sehr freuen,

Viele Grüße

BFreakout


----------



## EOB (26. Okt 2006)

hi, browser plugin getestet?

gruesse


----------



## BFreakout (26. Okt 2006)

Das Plugin der anderen Browser hatte ich getestet. Sind mit eingebunden. (Wüßte sonst keinen Test weg?!)

Der IE öffnet ja die Alte Version wo sich ja die alte Java version zieht...

beim anderen Computer (der offene Comuter, ohne Updates, Einstellungen etc.) hatte ja auch keine Konflickte?!
kann ich irgendwo eine Protokoll datei öffnen?! Dann könnte ich euch die Protokoll Informationen bereit stellen!?

Danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## EOB (26. Okt 2006)

sagt die java konsole was?

gruesse


----------



## BFreakout (26. Okt 2006)

ich denk mal das ist Java im Hintergrund so wie bei .Net das Framework oder??


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2006)

Und was sagt die Java-Konsole trotzdem? Zu finden unter Extras => Sun Java Konsole (zumindest beim IE)


----------



## BFreakout (26. Okt 2006)

Okay, also ich starte jetzt mal die Neue Version und dann öffne ich die Java Konsole oder??

Schreib gleich...mom...


----------



## BFreakout (26. Okt 2006)

Java(TM) Plug-in: Version 1.4.1_07
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.4.1_07 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = 

Proxy-Konfiguration:Automatische Proxy-Konfiguration
     URL: http://autoproxy/autoproxy/autoproxy





----------------------------------------------------
c:   Konsolenfenster löschen
f:   Objekte in Finalisierungswarteschlange finalisieren
g:   Speicherbereinigung
h:   Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
l:   ClassLoader-Liste ausgeben
m:   Speicherbelegung drucken
o:   Protokollieren auslösen
p:   Proxy-Konfiguration neu laden
q:   Konsole ausblenden
r:   Richtlinien-Konfiguration neu laden
s:   Systemeigenschaften ausgeben
t:   Threadliste ausgeben
v:   Thread-Stack ausgeben
x:   ClassLoader-Cache löschen
0-5: Trace-Stufe auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------

sollte hier mehr stehen??
muss ich die konsole vorher öffnen bevor ich die neue version starte???


----------



## BFreakout (26. Okt 2006)

Java Plug-in 1.5.0_04
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.5.0_04 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = 
network: Benutzerdefinierte Proxy-Konfiguration wird geladen ...
network: Fertig.
network: Proxy-Konfiguration wird aus Internet Explorer geladen ...
network:     Autokonfigurations-URL: http://autoproxy/autoproxy/autoproxy
network: Fertig.
network: Automatische Proxy-Konfiguration wird geladen ...
network: Automatische Proxy-Datei wird heruntergeladen von http://autoproxy/autoproxy/autoproxy
network: Fertig.
network: Proxy-Konfiguration: Automatische Proxy-Konfiguration
     URL: http://autoproxy/autoproxy/autoproxy

basic: Cache ist aktiviert
basic: Speicherort: C:\Documents and Settings\.....\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0
basic: Maximale Größe: unlimited
basic: Kompressionsstufe: 0

----------------------------------------------------
c:   Konsolenfenster schließen
f:   Objekte in Finalisierungswarteschlange finalisieren
g:   Speicherbereinigung
h:   Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
l:   ClassLoader-Liste ausgeben
m:   Speicherbelegung anzeigen
o:   Protokollierung auslösen
p:   Proxy-Konfiguration neu laden
q:   Konsole ausblenden
r:   Richtlinien-Konfiguration neu laden
s:   System- und Bereitstellungseigenschaften ausgeben
t:   Threadliste ausgeben
v:   Thread-Stack ausgeben
x:   ClassLoader-Cache löschen
0-5: Trace-Stufe auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------


Ich hatte vorhin bemerkt das ich die neue version runtergehauen hatte,
hab Sie schnell zusätzlich Installiert und dann hatte die Konsole wie oben steht alles angezeit.

Auch hier die alte Version funktioniert und die Neue nicht. 

Danke euch noch mal... das ist echt klasse hier das forum!!


----------

